
Mal Lisp for TempleOS - bagnalla
https://github.com/bagnalla/holyc_mal
======
gravypod
I'd love to see HolyC ported to Linux. The language seems like a pleasure to
use with some interesting features.

~~~
bagnalla
HolyC is great -- default arguments and built-in exception handling are big
pluses over C. There are a few shortcomings, though, such as the lack of
short-circuiting logical operators and some unfortunate behavior related to
variable declarations within nested scopes (just avoid doing that IMO).

~~~
zaarn
The issues can probably be fixed by writing a bit of a better compiler, HolyC2
maybe?

~~~
breakingcups
Alternatively, HolyC++ or HolyD.

~~~
mmjaa
HolyMoly, duh.

------
partycoder
Terry Davis (TempleOS author) is now homeless and living in a van.

~~~
moocowtruck
would be nice if someone could find him a place to live instead of a van

~~~
partycoder
I am not sure that's enough.

Given the severity of his condition, I think he needs some sort of supervision
and treatment.

Living in a vehicle, without a job, without medical treatment and driving
around doesn't seem safe.

~~~
bfuller
Unfortunately the state of mental health care is somewhere between prison and
a homeless shelter

------
Qw3r7
They glow in the dark

